# Omega f300hz



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

While browsing around, I found a f300hz I like the look of. It would be my first electronic watch. Is there anything I should look out for, or things to consider before I drop money on one?


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Make sure you know someone who can fix it if develops faults!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

bridgeman said:


> Make sure you know someone who can fix it if develops faults!


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

bridgeman said:


> Make sure you know someone who can fix it if develops faults!


 That is something that bothers me.



Silver Hawk said:


>


 @Silver Hawk Are you still doing work on these?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

spinynorman said:


> That is something that bothers me.
> 
> @Silver Hawk Are you still doing work on these?


 I am.


----------



## webwatchmaker (Oct 28, 2012)

I have two ESA 9164 day date working new old stock movements. They are the same as the F300 but without the Omega plate. I bought them as spares in case two I was repairing should fail.

If the movement runs ok, make sure the calendar advances 1 to 31. The disc teeth get broken over time. What else fails ? The coil or the very fine escape wheel. They are remarkably resilient. Invented 1958. Genius!


----------



## fenns (Jun 26, 2006)

Silver Hawk said:


> I am.


 Thank goodness !

I am coming back to the forum (after many years away) having just reviewed my collection for a gentle "thinning out" and recalling Silver Hawk's rejuvenating service a few years back on my Seamaster f300hz which still runs at a steady +1.8 secs p/day. Lovely humming piece.

simon


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

fenns said:


> Thank goodness !
> 
> I am coming back to the forum (after many years away) having just reviewed my collection for a gentle "thinning out" and recalling Silver Hawk's rejuvenating service a few years back on my Seamaster f300hz which still runs at a steady +1.8 secs p/day. Lovely humming piece.
> 
> simon


 Welcome back Simon :thumbsup:


----------



## farzad007 (Apr 7, 2021)

WOW! Omega and electric watch! PARADOX!

Omega has been known for classical watches and I don't see that it could win the game in electronic watches.


----------



## benjamin11 (Oct 22, 2017)

actually the look is quite good.


----------

